# George W. Bush ...your president



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

"You've heard Al Gore say he invented the internet.
Well, if he was so smart, why do all the addresses begin with "W"?"
--10-28-00 Headline News - Mimi

Nov. 2, 2000, SEATTLE --
"If you don't stand for anything, you don't standfor anything!"
Gov. George W. Bush said to a packed rally at Bellevue Community College on Tuesday night.
--Thanks, Michael.
"They said this issue wouldn't resignate with the People. They've been proved wrong, it does resignate." ("resonate"?!)

"I believe a military of high morale is conducive to keeping the peace..."
not the worst but...
"...when we find a senior who has to choose between food and medicine-that's not our vision of America." Am I missing something? Aren't the two parts of this statement disconnected?

"A surplus means there'll be money left over. Otherwise, it wouldn't be called a surplus."
-- Kalamazoo, MI 10/27/2000 - Jack

If we are going to save a generation of young people, our children must know they will face bad consequences for criminal behavior. Sadly, too many youths are not getting that message. Our juvenile justice system must say to our children: We love you, but we are going to hold you accountable for your actions. --Bush campaign literature.

(Mr. Dubya: should you be held accountable for your youthful indiscretions when you were a 30 year old "child"?!)

"I'm not going to talk about what I did as a child. What I am going to talk about -- and I am going to say this consistently -- [is that] it is irrelevant what I did 20 to 30 years ago. What's relevant is that I have learned from any mistakes I made. I do not want to send signals to anybody that what Gov. Bush did 30 years ago is cool to try."
--Gov. Bush in an interview with WMUR-TV in New Hampshire, when asked if he had used "drugs, marijuana, cocaine"

"I don't want nations feeling like that they can bully
ourselves and our allies. I want to have a ballistic defense
system so that we can make the world more peaceful, and at
the same time I want to reduce our own nuclear capacities to
the level commiserate with keeping the peace."
-Des Moines, Iowa, Oct. 23, 2000
"Families is where our nation finds hope, where wings take
dream."
-LaCrosse, Wis., Oct. 18, 2000 "If I'm the president, we're going to have emergency-room care,
we're going to have gag orders." "Drug therapies are replacing a lot of medicines as we used to
know it." "It's one thing about insurance, that's a Washington term." "I think we ought to raise the age at which juveniles can have a
gun." "Mr. Vice President, in all due respect, it is-I'm not sure 80
percent of the people get the death tax. I know this: 100 percent
will get it if I'm the president." "Quotas are bad for America. It's not the way America is all
about." "If affirmative action means what I just described, what I'm for,
then I'm for it."
-St. Louis, Mo., October 18, 2000 "Our priorities is our faith."
-Greensboro, N.C., Oct. 10, 2000 "I mean, there needs to be a wholesale effort against racial
profiling, which is illiterate children."
-Second presidential debate, Oct. 11, 2000 (Thanks to Leonard Williams.) "It's going to require numerous IRA agents."
-On Gore's tax plan, Greensboro, N.C., Oct. 10, 2000 "I think if you know what you believe, it makes it a lot easier to
answer questions. I can't answer your question."
-In response to a question about whether he wished he could take back any of his answers in the 
first debate. Reynoldsburg, Ohio, Oct. 4, 2000 (Thanks to Peter Feld.) "I would have my secretary of treasury be in touch with the
financial centers, not only here but at home."
-Boston, Oct. 3, 2000 (Thanks to M. Bateman.)
While speaking about KIPP Academy in Houston, Texas during the debate
last night, would-be president Bush said:
"It's a school full of so-called at-risk children. It's how we,
unfortunately, label certain children. It means basically they
can't learn. ... It's one of the best schools in Houston."
So he thinks that "at-risk" means "can't learn?" And that one of the
best schools in Houston is filled with students that can't learn? What an idiot. (Thanks Derek Brandon)
... I've been talking to Vicente Fox, the new president of Mexico... I know him... to have gas and oil sent to U.S.... so we'll not depend on foreign oil...
-- on the first Presidential debate, 10/03/2000 "I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully."
-Saginaw, Mich., Sept. 29, 2000 "I will have a foreign-handed foreign policy."
-Redwood, Calif., Sept. 27, 2000
"One of the common denominators I have found is that expectations
rise above that which is expected." --Los Angeles, Sept. 27, 2000
"...more and more of our imports are coming from overseas."
-- On NPR's Morning Edition (9/26) - (Thanks Paul ...)
Larry King: "What do people misunderstand about you most" 
George Walker Bush: "That I'm running on my dad's name... (!?!)
I'm proud of my dad... I reconciled my love for my dad a long time ago" 
-- What the heck is he talking about? (Thanks Dave...)
"Well, that's going to be up to the pundits and the people to make 
up their mind. I'll tell you what is a president for him, for example,
talking about my record in the state of Texas. I mean, he's willing 
to say anything in order to convince people that I haven't had a 
good record in Texas." 
--MSNBC, Sept. 20, 2000 (Thanks to Gregory H. Monberg.)
"I am aperson who recognizes the fallacy of humans...," 
apparently meaning fallibility."
--from "Bush courts women in cozy 'Oprah' visit" by William Goldshclag
printed in the New York City edition of the Daily News, September 20, 2000, page 5 (Thanks Michael...) "A tax cut is really one of the anecdotes to coming out of an 
economic illness."-- The Edge With Paula Zahn, Sept. 18, 2000 "The woman who knew that I had dyslexia--I never interviewed her."
--Orange, Calif., Sept. 15, 2000
"The best way to relieve families from time is to let them keep some
of their own money." -Westminster, Calif., Sept.13, 2000 
"They have miscalculated me as a leader." -Ibid. 
"...I don't need to be subliminabable.." Orlando, FL, Sept. 12 -- when caught using subliminal technique in his dirty ads against Gore... (read more) 
"This is what I'm good at. I like meeting people, my fellow citizens, I like interfacing with them."-Outside Pittsburgh, Sept. 8, 2000 
"That's Washington. That's the place where you find people getting ready to jump out of the foxholes before the first shot is fired."
-Westland, Mich., Sept. 8, 2000 
"Listen, Al Gore is a very tough opponent. He is the incumbent. He represents the incumbency. And a challenger is somebody who generally comes from the pack and wins, if you're going to win. And that's where I'm coming from."
-Detroit, Sept. 7, 2000 (Thanks to Michael Butler, Houston, Texas.) 
"We'll let our friends be the peacekeepers and the great country called America will be the pacemakers."-Houston,Texas, Sept. 6, 2000

"We don't believe in planners and deciders making the decisions on behalf of Americans."-Scranton, Pa., Sept. 6, 2000

"I regret that a private comment I made to the vice presidential candidate made it through the public airways." -Allentown, Pa., Sept. 5, 2000. 
Is he regreting what he said? Oh, no... he's regreting that we heard... 
who is an asshole? (Bush's list of assholes must be very loooong...)

"The point is, this is a way to help inoculate me about what has come and is coming."
--on his anti-Gore ad, in an interview with the New York Times, Sept. 2, 2000

"As governor of Texas, I have set high standards for our public
schools, and I have met those standards."
--CNN online chat, Aug.30, 2000 (what are ya' laughin at?)

"Well, I think if you say you're going to do something and don't do
it, that's trustworthiness."--Ibid.

- "exemplarary"...
-- On 60 Minutes, 09/10/2000, after a rather interesting "expose" of the Texas schools and 
the terrified kids waiting to take the TAAS (?) test... I wonder what his SAT's were? The debates will most certainly win an Emmy for best comedy series.- Frank
(Thanks Frank) 
The Texas governor, who spoke passionately of the need for 
"plain-spoken Americans in the White House," tried to appear more
Southern gentleman than good-ol' boy as he and running mate Dick 
Cheney shook hands with supporters at Naperville North High School
before cantering among the crowd at the city's Last Fling 2000
parade. 
But "plain-spoken" took on quite an ironic meaning just before 
Bush addressed the estimated 7,500 people who gathered in and 
about the makeshift outdoor arena south of the high school.
A live microphone picked up an aside in which Bush described a
New York Times reporter who had written critically of his campaign as 
"a major-league ass hole." The microphone also recorded Cheney's
rejoinder of "Oh yeah, he is, big time."
The disparaging words could not be heard by most observers over
the spirited playing of a marching band and the earsplitting roar of
the crowd. Cheney later refused to discuss the incident, saying
only that Bush "made a private comment to me."
...sounds very "presidential".. ---Naperville Sun - 09/06/00 - Thanks Chris 
"I don't know whether I'm going to win or not. I think I am. I do know I'm ready for the job. And, if not, that's just the way it goes."
-Des Moines, Iowa, Aug. 21, 2000

"We cannot let terriers* and rogue nations hold this nation hostile
(hostage) or hold our allies hostile.'' 
-Ibid.

Yes he's a moron, and YOU want to re-elect him.

Kerry 04'

-Obie


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

pic of your president


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

oh yes...


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

more...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

God I hate elections. I can't wait for this crap to be over with.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

cocaine anyone??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


 thats right ms. nat, KEEP SLEEEPING


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

It seems both canidates suck.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

User said:


> It seems both canidates suck.


 Oh yes...
they both suck.
Bush swallows though and that's just wrong...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

that's great

4 more years !!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 More like your thread is just stupid propaganda used as a "reason" to not vote bush. Theres over a handful of threads Ive posted in and tried to understand you Kerry supporters. Another one just gets boring. Especially when your just picking out random quotes.

I mean come on


Obie said:


> "You've heard Al Gore say he invented the internet.
> Well, if he was so smart, why do all the addresses begin with "W"?"
> --10-28-00 Headline News - Mimi


WTF! I mean really man, what point you trying to make with that?! Its just stupid. Theres a reason why its "www." I understand your point was to joke, fine...but that was just another one of your ways of attacking our President.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Because Ms Nat, we have teachers, doctors and brilliant people all over this country, and to sit there and say that this man represents us all, and we give gim complete control, makes me ashamed to be here in this country.

-Obie

I don't think Kerry is squeeky clean or perfect, but for christ sake he'll make his OWN decissions and that is better then a fumbling blithering fu**ing moron like Bush.

-Obie

BTW what about it is propaganda? Its all true statements>????


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

the pres


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

this is funny


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Real life....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

timmmaah!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

no doubt....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

this one actualy pissed me off, that mthr fkr.....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

real life


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

lmao


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Stop calling him "Your peesident" you live in america also you *******!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

yea hmm, wonder why he did that?


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

bobme said:


> Stop calling him "Your peesident" you live in america also you *******!


 because I didn't vote for that f*ck, did you?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh please, there are soo of these Kerry caricatures on line it's not even funny.. what are we going to do, trade pictures ? You post yours, I'll post mine ? That's a solid argument !


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

well i got tired of seeing all the sh*t you guys put up of Kerry, so I posted a few, get over it.

-Obie


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> well i got tired of seeing all the sh*t you guys put up of Kerry, so I posted a few, get over it.
> 
> -Obie


oh, that's what it is









by all means, carry on then - let's see some more pics

we're learning our lesson now


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So what kind of argument does posting pictures make?!

90% of which have all been photoshopped.









Okay Obie, you win! Now for the kicker, what Ive learned by this thread. To keep reeping in this country's benefits and freedoms and all the while bash our President. Yup sounds like an easy plan to follow.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

What an asshole thing to post.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> What an asshole thing to post.


Hey my f*cking cousin --David R. Castalano-- died over there two months ago, so did Manuel Deluca, my best friend, so f*ck you mother f*cker.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So what kind of argument does posting pictures make?!
> 
> 90% of which have all been photoshopped.
> 
> ...


 go fill your gas tank.....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > What an asshole thing to post.
> ...


 You should be saying f*ck you to yourself for being so disrespectfull. Just because you know someone who died in the war doesn't give you the right to be a douche.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

David in 2001, I doubt any of you have lost anyone over there yet....

R.I.P.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > What an asshole thing to post.
> ...


 so you honor there deaths by making light of the situation? Spoken like a man of true conviction


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

whatever, you all can talk sh*t, I doubt any of you speaking right now served or ever will.....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> David in 2001, I doubt any of you have lost anyone over there yet....


 North Dakota is a military state....we have more of our boys over there than any other state. You might want to retract that statement.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > So what kind of argument does posting pictures make?!
> ...


 Your lambo gets great fuel economy I bet


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

were you been its wrecked...


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

thats it, see all you later, I'm done with all of you..

-Obie


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

what's the matter - ran out of pics ?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> whatever, you all can talk sh*t, I doubt any of you speaking right now served or ever will.....


 seriously now, thats just foolish. calm down your obviousely not thinking as fast as you type.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> thats it, see all you later, I'm done with all of you..
> 
> -Obie


 "You guys are right, I have no right to argue."


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> were you been its wrecked...


 so now that you gass guzzler is broken no one else can have one?

Good night


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> were you been its wrecked...


 "were you been" ?

yeah we know the only reason anyone ever comes to this forum is to hear your latest lambourghini update


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> whatever, you all can talk sh*t, I doubt any of you speaking right now served or ever will.....


 I may not have served in my country's military, but I am and will continue to serve my country as a citizen by working and paying taxes. Since you bring the military into this, I dont know a single military personel voting Kerry. Why?! Consider the things Kerry voted against.

He voted to kill the Bradley Fighting Vehicle
He voted to kill the M-1 Abrams Tank
He voted to kill every Aircraft carrier laid down from 1988
He voted to kill the Ageis anti aircraft system
He voted to Kill the F-15 strike eagle
He voted to Kill the Block 60 F-16
He voted to Kill the P-3 Orion upgrade
He voted to Kill the B-1
He voted to Kill the Patriot anti Missile system
He voted to Kill the FA-18
He voted to Kill the B-2
He voted to Kill the F117

Now you want to talk about gas prices. Well Kerry voted to increase gas taxes on more than one occasion. Next?!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


 Seriously. Youd think for someone that knew someone that died over there would be pissed off such a picture was made.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Enough damn it. People dont even make fun of Kerrys looks & such this much. Most of these pictures and posts are inconsistent with reason or logic. This is going beyond Political disagreement, right into pure hated for someone.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

your right user
the only kerry supporter on here ive seen have a shred of intelectual thought 
or have real reasoning involved is ABB. we need him on our side hehe


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> Yes he's a moron, and YOU want to re-elect him.


 yup, see you at the voting booth november 2nd


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delta said:


> your right user
> the only kerry supporter on here ive seen have a shred of intelectual thought
> or have real reasoning involved is ABB. we need him on our side hehe


In all seriousness, these types of pictures aren't even funny. I personally don't even hate Kerry, I think he's a good guy, good father, and all - I'd just like Bush to run things. Of course I might laugh at a Herman Monster picture or joke, like some democrats would laugh at a monkey picture of Bush. But I wouldn't laught at a modified pic of Kerry slicing a vietnamese throat, or anything similiar. I'm all for kicking the hornets nest, but not in this way.

I don't understand why some leftists/some democrats/hippies/liberals (whatever you want to call them) can't even call George Bush President. If Kerry won, I would call John Kerry President. WTF has got into some people these days? What has happened to Andrew "Old Hickory" Jackson's party?









Of course my party National Republicans, or Whigs whatever you want to call us, need reform too. If things continue to go downhill like this (on both sides) were will the political proccess be in 50 years?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i agree user im actually a democrat but no way im votin kerry 
not funny pics at all and proved nothing said nothing


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

User said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > your right user
> ...


 Well according to John Titor, we'd be starting all over by then.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

*edit
never mind not worth getting baned over.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

this is all i can say about this thread


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This is probably one of the reasons why Bush is going to win the election. Sure, there are some intellegent Kerry supporters, but so many of them are just freaking ignorant, and all they know how to do is bitch, whine and try to dispense insults..

http://www.protestwarrior.com - this site makes fun of left wing protestors


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > David in 2001, I doubt any of you have lost anyone over there yet....
> ...


what about YOU, personally..didn't think so...post on sofie, good stuff.. if all goes right kerry will take office, the draft will pass, and then we'll see how all these vegetables feel about a senceless war when it is thier turn to anny up...lol maybe your good friend bush will share tips on how to successfully go awol... fuckin pansey hipocrits..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Sofa N Obie said:
> ...


Ignorant, completely ignorant. How can you dare to pre-emptively say that there will be a draft (there won't be), and that everyone who is a Bush supporter is a 'vegatable' and a 'pansey hipocrit' (sic) who will regret their position? Seems like kind of a general statement, especially when it just so happens that a majority of people in the armed services are republican...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Both Kerry and Bush are against the draft. I will give them that. But it seems kind of fishy that the democratic party has submitted 2 identical bills for the draft, while the republican party has submitted a repeal of the Selective Services all together.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

speaking of military and who they would prefer..

the website is extremely right-winged but they're citing USA Today and Army Times:

http://www.newsmax.com/archives/ic/2004/10/4/00219.shtml

Monday, Oct. 4, 2004 12:00 a.m. EDT
Military Rejects Kerry by Staggering Margin

By a staggering margin of 4 to 1, U.S. military personnel have rejected the presidential candidacy of Sen. John Kerry, a new survey by Army Times magazine shows.

With 4,000 full-time and part-time troops responding, a full 73 percent said they would vote for President Bush if the election were held today, reports USA Today, a sister publication of Army Times.

Just 18 percent said they would vote for Kerry, who has based his candidacy on the four months he spent as a Swift Boat commander in Vietnam 35 years ago.
Two-thirds of those responding said John Kerry's anti-war activities after he returned from the war, when he teamed up with "Hanoi Jane" Fonda and trashed his fellow soldiers as "war criminals" and "monsters," made them less likely to vote for him.

The survey was conducted Sept. 15-28 by the Army Times Publishing Co., which sent e-mails to more than 31,000 subscribers. The magazine received 4,165 responses on a secure Web site


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> This is probably one of the reasons why Bush is going to win the election. Sure, there are some intellegent Kerry supporters, but so many of them are just freaking ignorant, and all they know how to do is bitch, whine and try to dispense insults..


Correct. This is way knowone takes them seriously. I mean why the F*ck should I think like them ? Why are leftists so damn wonderful and perfect ? Its all bullshit.



















These dumbasses have no idea. There'll useful idiots, which I would jail or try my best to beat the sh*t out of the second one starts to shout. I don't want to drive down or walk down a road and hear this sh*t. /\ This society I'm rejecting. \/










OMG, they've forgotten about Abraham Lincoln.




























What can I say ?










Keep it up, but it isn't helping your case.










Who would ever listen to these fucks? Most can't spell and then they turn around and call Republicans stupid. Most don't take baths, hell some don't even have jobs. Most are on hard drugs, they all want government handouts which myself and all of you have to pay for. They all want a 1 party US, the other parties must go to hell. They all want to kneel down to the UN. They all want Europe to lead the world in morals. They all want crosses of walls, they all want gay rights. These people must be ignored.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 easily, anyone that supports a war as long as they dont have to be physically objective to it is a bonified pansey in my book, i've been in war, i've had to make decisions that kept me and my squad alive that still haunt me to this day.. if your so for the war?? then go do your country proud and enlist or support the draft which instills that all healthy americans shall take part in this war, not just the poor. I just find it hilarious that the same people that support this war are so against the draft. yes proud americans you are. and the way that you feed off of bush's propiganda is what makes you a vegtable not because i called you one.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Both Kerry and Bush are against the draft. I will give them that. But it seems kind of fishy that the democratic party has submitted 2 identical bills for the draft, while the republican party has submitted a repeal of the Selective Services all together.


these are the people that i want representing me, smart move, if your a republican and support this war so much, then stop talking and go make your country proud. and I bet that if the simple action of that draft preposal passed, you would see 75% of bush supporters flip flopidy flop as you call it.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

User said:


> Who would ever listen to these fucks? Most can't spell and then they turn around and call Republicans stupid. Most don't take baths, hell some don't even have jobs. Most are on hard drugs, they all want government handouts which myself and all of you have to pay for. They all want a 1 party US, the other parties must go to hell. They all want to kneel down to the UN. They all want Europe to lead the world in morals. They all want crosses of walls, they all want gay rights. These people must be ignored.


 To generalize is to be foolish. Just because you don't like the message their sending does make them homeless, jobless, or on drugs.

My question is what do you have against the separation of Church and State? Our founding fathers found it necessary, why don't you? What do you have against Gay Rights---that is what I would really like to know. What did they ever do to you?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> speaking of military and who they would prefer..
> 
> the website is extremely right-winged but they're citing USA Today and Army Times:
> 
> ...


 i read that in usa today
i always read usa today


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delta said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of military and who they would prefer..
> ...


 oh good, so it's true

I am always sceptical while looking at articles on all these right-wing websites, like newsmax.com or freerepublic.com; usually they're no better than left-wing websites


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


 HAHA, nice try, but your logic falls short. Are people not allowed to have principals, beliefs, and ideals? The war effects people in more ways than just being physically there. There are people who are fit for fighting, and people that aren't, but that doesn't make them 'pansies'. Lets not forget that the only people fighting are those that VOLUNTEERED for it. HELL, even if we DO follow your logic, and the only people whose opinion counts is those in the military, Bush would be elected for another term by a HUGE margin. As far as the draft, its not just the people that support the war who are against the dreaft... That wasn't a well thought out statement by you at all. The people who are against the war are against the draft the most! But it doesn't matter either way, because THE DRAFT IS NOT AN ISSUE, and WILL NOT be instituted. sh*t, Kerry would be the one supporting the draft if anyone, he is the one who believes we to dramatically increase the number of troops in Iraq, not Bush. And how the hell do you get off saying its just the poor that are forced to fight our war? Theres no magic guideline that says people below a certain income have to fight. The people that volunteer are the ones that fight. 
And its easy to claim that anyone who supports Bush does it merely because we 'feed off bush's propiganda' (SIC). However, the fact of the matter is that I've been following politics since I've been old enough to reason, and I always come to my own conclusions. I support the Bush administration because his policies best satisfy my idea of a healthy democracy. If it makes me a vegatable to have different views than you, then goddamnit, I love produce.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Both Kerry and Bush are against the draft. I will give them that. But it seems kind of fishy that the democratic party has submitted 2 identical bills for the draft, while the republican party has submitted a repeal of the Selective Services all together.
> ...


 What? You didn't address the post you quoted at all... Why did you even quote it? AGAIN, it is ignorant to say that only people who fight should be allowed to have an opinion on the war. And again, even if we DO follow your crooked logic, and citizens in the military can have a say, BUSH and the republicans would STILL LEAD by an even BIGGER margin!! You can't have it both ways! It's easy to pass judgement on Bush supporters by making something up about them!! (Why the hell do you think they would flip flop? A resounding majority of those in the military support Bush.) Personally, if my country drafted me, I would be MORE than willing to join. You don't know a goddamn thing about my convictions, and its quite blind of you to make claims like that (especially since they don't even hold up to the facts.)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

seharebo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Who would ever listen to these fucks? Most can't spell and then they turn around and call Republicans stupid. Most don't take baths, hell some don't even have jobs. Most are on hard drugs, they all want government handouts which myself and all of you have to pay for. They all want a 1 party US, the other parties must go to hell. They all want to kneel down to the UN. They all want Europe to lead the world in morals. They all want crosses of walls, they all want gay rights. These people must be ignored.
> ...


"To generalize is to be foolish" you and others need to take your own advice instead telling one side not to generalize. With the separation of Church and State secularists always win, you have no competition. Are you afraid of the Church? What has the church done to you personally thats so awful? Why do you want Church and State separate? I'm close to being an atheist, but I don't hate the church or religious people because they've helped me before, hints why I don't want to silence them. Why are you for Gay rights? Explain yourself. I though liberalism was based of open-mindness and being non-judgemental, yet your close to judging me for my personal views on "touchy" subjects.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

User said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 Separation of Church and State

I have no problems with the Church. I was brought up in the church and even attended parochial schools. I believe there needs to separation, because their is no definite right. There are people of all different faiths that live in the United States and I believe one should not be put over the other. The government governs all and therefore should have anonymity. One should not be held accountable based on the morals of a religion, in which they do not take part or believe in. This does not equal silence, for silence equals death.

Gay Rights

I believe in gay rights, because I believe in anti-discrimination policies. This is America everyone should have the freedom live, work, and be active members of society without the threat of unfair or mistreatment.

As far as judging you, why would I judge you? I am curious as to your steadfast recoil.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

seharebo said:


> Separation of Church and State
> 
> I have no problems with the Church. I was brought up in the church and even attended parochial schools. I believe there needs to separation, because their is no definite right. There are people of all different faiths that live in the United States and I believe one should not be put over the other. The government governs all and therefore should have anonymity. One should not be held accountable based on the morals of a religion, in which they do not take part or believe in. This does not equal silence, for silence equals death.
> 
> ...


Be careful now - people will accuse you of European sentiments/sympathy!!! The next step is you being a supporter of terrorism. Many here aren't ready for such lines of thought...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

f*ck BUSH


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

illnino said:


> f*ck BUSH


 guess your not for gay rights.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

A picture is worth 1000 words...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Sofa N Obie said:
> ...


 Nobody think for one second that if this country was in dire need to troops that a draft wouldn't take place. Doesn't matter what party is in office, if we NEED one it WILL happen. If the country calls personally I belive there is nothing to think about, you go. Some thimes sacrafises need to be maid, and who are you to deside your better than someone else and should dodge the draft.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Black-Phoenix said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck BUSH
> ...


 I know who IS for gay rights...

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/kerryedwards.php


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

See this is how I like to kick the hornets nest.









Now don't make the mistake I hate gay people, I don't care what you do when your alone with another person, just don't make it a national issue on the scale of marriage - (IMO).

I don't think seharebo supports terrorism, and as for European sentiments & sympathy well


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

well since antiwar people here feel that only people who have fought should be able to voice thier opinion, it should go the other way. Those who haven't fought shouldnt rally against the war. That way, the only members who'd participate in this discussion are the "special forces" which seem to frequent this board. =)


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> well since antiwar people here feel that only people who have fought should be able to voice thier opinion, it should go the other way. Those who haven't fought shouldnt rally against the war. That way, the only members who'd participate in this discussion are the "special forces" which seem to frequent this board. =)


 well said


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > What an asshole thing to post.
> ...


 No offense, but neither one of those names are on the coalition casualties list.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

So if I get the (extreme?) Right correct, as soon as your in favor of gay rights or call yourself a socialist, you're crap??? I mean, it's used as a weapon against people in a political debate, so they are political statements...
And than you have the nerve to use (and disgrace) words like "freedom", "democracy" etc. (things that actually give you the right to be in favor of gay rights, or be a socialist).

Nazi's had those types of thoughts too...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


 Wow thats lame.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Sofa N Obie said:
> ...


If you really care about the honor of those who have died in Iraq, why not vote againts Bush and have them treated like REAL veterans.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Sofa N Obie said:
> ...


 Are you refering to me or him being lame?


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

I live in Canada, But i think that as long as Kerry doesnt win, i'll be happy. Kerry's a ***.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Talking about making up the names. 94NDTA I belive you and I are on the same page.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Oh yeah cause that makes real sense. Im just so sure that everyone that has died in the name of this country would want the acting President of that time to not be re-elected.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


 Do you think that the Vietnam war casualties would have wanted Ford reelected for another term? They are fighting for the country, NOT the President.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

a survey was done and 3/4 of the military support bush.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


 Why is it illegal for the media to show images of coffins and pictures of the soldiers that have died in Iraq? We should treat these soldiers as we have treated others, it is plain simple that the government doesnt want the american public to see these TRUE images. Let these men leave with honor, don't let them leave hidden...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

diddye said:


> a survey was done and 3/4 of the military support bush.


 Wouldn't you if you were a soldier? Kerry is going to cut fundings to the military and leave Iraq prematurely.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> a survey was done and 3/4 of the military support bush.


That is sooooooooo not tru..atleast not in the national guard..
I kno they didnt poll the WHOLE military, because my sister is in the military and I just asked her and she said they didnt, maybe your state..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> whatever, you all can talk sh*t, I doubt any of you speaking right now served or ever will.....


 Im going to...after this gay ass war is over..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

seharebo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


 I dont know where peopel get this but it no where doe sit say there is a separation from church and state, it says not to focus on one religion, such as christianity. For example it means that our country will never have a specific religion, so you will never be able to say "The united states is a christian country, or a buddhist..." or w/e..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > a survey was done and 3/4 of the military support bush.
> ...


 So what if your sister feels a certain way. Thats one person. I said 3/4. Does she represent the whole military? Or the national guard?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 That is wrong, it really has nothing to do with saying we are a particular religion. This is from Thomas Jefferson's Wall of Separation letter:

"Believing with you that religion is a matter which lies solely between man & his god, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship, that the legitimate powers of government reach actions only, and not opinions, I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declared that their legislature should make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof, *thus building a wall of separation between church and state*."

Reference:
http://www.usconstitution.net/jeffwall.html

It does not blatantly say that "catch" phrase, but the Constitution was written in a manner to enforce it.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > a survey was done and 3/4 of the military support bush.
> ...


 Actually, yes, it is very true.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > whatever, you all can talk sh*t, I doubt any of you speaking right now served or ever will.....
> ...


 How convienient


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


Yup its 4:1









That is the last time I checked


----------

